# The Outdoors



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What do the great outdoors in general mean to you?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anywhere I can enjoy the beauty of nature and get fresh air away from the noise and hype of the city (Fishing, Camping, Hiking, Backpacking, Horseback Riding... to name a few!)

Being in "The Outdoors" keeps me SANE!!!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Just curious - #1 Deer - what does the 1-I represent on your moniker?
To answer your question, The Great Outdoors to me is anytime I am outside experiencing the wonder of nature. To me it can even be in my garden, it doesn't have to be just in the mountains.
I teach 9th grade science, and have know for quite a few years now that the young people I teach are becoming far removed from the Great Outdoors. So last year I gave what is called the NDD (Nature Deficit Disorder) quiz. It was very enlightening. Only 20% of my 200 fifteen year old students regularly had an outdoor experience that went beyond little league playing fields. It is sad for todays youth - so one of my goals has always been to get the students outside wherever and whenever possible.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> by The Naturalist
> 
> Just curious - #1 Deer - what does the 1-I represent on your moniker?


Well to answer your question:The 1-I represents the one eyed buck I chased for many years and he eventually got shot by another hunter, if you've never seen it here is the origonal post from the DWR archives on what started this (Number one deer, one eye) check out the link below it is pretty long.

http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6813&hilit


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

naturalist make sure that you take a pee before you start reading or you may wet yourself. it was the original pooh thread. almost as good as the bow hunting just a waist of time thread here in the archery forum.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree that the great outdoors is anywhere outside of "civilization".... where you can wake up and see some sort of "wild" surroundings... whether thats a lake, huge stands of pine or aspen or a mountain range, showing sunlight but blocking the sun enough that the morning coffee becomes a necessity. :lol: Its waking up breathing fresh air, without smog, smoke and city grime clogging my nose. Its knowing that I can get out of my trailer or tent, bend down and pick up dirt, sage or grass that might not ever have a MickeyD's parked on top of it and that I probably had some sort of wildlife come to check out the motorized intruders that camped in their living room last night. There are a lot of things that signify the "great outdoors" to me but most of it has to do with just the feeling I get when I'm out in Utahs public lands, away from the city, experiencing a bit of personal space.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, hell no. I just read 25 pages of that one eyed thread, then I skipped to the end. I guess I missed the whole "dookie" thing, but I'll survive. It's good to finally know why everyone regards that thread as legendary. Very funny stuff. It's funny what you might miss if you stay away from the hunting forums. :lol: It was mostly before my time, anyway.

On the subject, "The Great Outdoors" to me, is anywhere I either had to hike to, or drive miles away from civilization to get to. Other situations might apply, but that mostly covers it for me. I feel like I'm in the great outdoors even when I hike up to Dry Canyon (Utah County) and look out over the valley knowing I'm not in it.

Granted, I get a different feeling in different parts of the outdoors. Overlooking the valley, I feel good, but it's not like when I'm in the high Uintas chasing brookies or when I hike so far back into canyons that I pass through 3 different types of landscape. 

And the best vibes are always amplified when there's some water around. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

To me it is like oxygen, sometimes when I have cabin fever in the winter or it has been to long since I got outside I feel like I am choking. I know that may sound wierd to some and others will relate to it. When I go to God's country like yellowstone, fishlake, flaming gorge, and fairview canyon there is a sense of peace. I could never live in a place without mountians where I can chase trout, ride wheelers, and camp with my family. That is what I work for!


----------



## Aldeez (Sep 10, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> To me it is like oxygen, sometimes when I have cabin fever in the winter or it has been to long since I got outside I feel like I am choking. I know that may sound wierd to some and others will relate to it. When I go to God's country like yellowstone, fishlake, flaming gorge, and fairview canyon there is a sense of peace. I could never live in a place without mountians where I can chase trout, ride wheelers, and camp with my family. That is what I work for!


+1 on that choking thing. In fact I'm getting that feeling right now, guess I need to get my fishing gear together or something.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

In the city you see the great creations of man. You see the world as man has made it. In the outdoors you see the great creations of God. You see the world as God intended it to be. I prefer the later.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What do the great outdoors in general mean to you?


Home away from home.


----------

